# blindpassion got BANGS! :) pics inside!



## blindpassion (Jul 17, 2008)

hey everyone!
I got BANGS!
For the first time since I was... oh jeeze, 8?

What do you think!
I put them here instead of the FOTD section because my makeup isnt detailed enough in these crappy pics.


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 17, 2008)

i love it! they really suit you & frame your face. & it doesn't hurt that you're ridiculously pretty!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 17, 2008)

*****


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 17, 2008)

Really really hot, haha. I love the haircut in general. I agree with Jasminbarley, it does give your hair some texture.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 17, 2008)

these look soo good on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



those are exactly the ones i'm hoping to get!


----------



## Jot (Jul 17, 2008)

really hot xx


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2008)

i love it! it really suits you!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I think they're very cute! sometimes I wish I could pull off bangs but they just make me look like I'm 12! lol.


----------



## Trista (Jul 17, 2008)

So chic and sexy! I love it.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 17, 2008)

HOT.

Typically girls I've seen with that look end up looking terrible. I just hate  those kind of bangs on most faces for example I think that chick from the website NM looked better w/o them but on you they look SOOO good!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 17, 2008)

thankyou everyone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im so happy with them!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 17, 2008)

Love them. You look a lot like Amanda Bynes.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Love them. You look a lot like Amanda Bynes._

 


I was wondering when someone was going to say that haha!
people always used to tell me that


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

They look great!!  You're freakin' gorgeous!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 17, 2008)

That cut suits you so well. You look GREAT


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

Freaking hot!  Love the hair!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I was wondering when someone was going to say that haha!
people always used to tell me that





_

 
I'm surprised no one else mentioned it before because it really stood out to me.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 17, 2008)

you hair looks hot!!!
geez and you looks so pretty...


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

love the bangs, you look great!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

love em! Super cute on you!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow you look fab!!!  i've been entertaining the idea myself--fringe maybe...


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2008)

you're so pretty, and bangs really suit you.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

U look hot!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow you look stunning!  I love the hair color and the bangs a lot on you!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with everyone else...the bangs look great on you!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow.

Seriiiiiiiiously....you are freaking flawless....you're GORGEOUS. Your hair, your face, everything...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girrrrl crush! haha j/k


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jul 18, 2008)

That works so well on you, and you're gorgeous. I LOVE your makeup, too!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 18, 2008)

u look hot, bangs suit you perfectly!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2008)

Gorgeous look.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Dang girl you look HOT with bangs! I love it! It brings out your eyes sooo much!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 20, 2008)

you guys are the greatest


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 23, 2008)

Um hi that's frickin sexy!!


----------



## Dommie (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i love it! they really suit you & frame your face. & it doesn't hurt that you're ridiculously pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 This look is smokin'....plus your MU looks great too


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2008)

They look incredible on you! I like the whole dark hair piecey look on you


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 23, 2008)

Love the bangs on you.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

one word....HOT! I think the bangs really compliment your face.


----------



## steph0891 (Jul 24, 2008)

wow that looks hot on you! you make me wanna go out and get bangs too! but it probably wouldn't look like that!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh geez, you look so great! Such pretty hair!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my god, how stunning are you?! Wow!!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 8, 2008)

they look great on you... you are beautiful!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you look EXACTLY like kaley cuoco (sp?) with brown hair...very cute they suit you well!!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love them! You look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## shootout (Sep 15, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, they look so cute on you!


----------



## baybooty (Sep 15, 2008)

i love it! plus you're hott!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 7, 2008)

bangs look soooo good on u!


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW!!!! You look HOT!!! Love the bangs...Love the whole look!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 8, 2008)

sexy. you got guts girl


----------

